# Who plays dota?



## bjorncoetsee (26/6/15)

Anyone else playing dota2? Add me on steam and dota, Dota-King


----------



## whatalotigot (1/7/15)

I play LOL (league of legends) 

I gave up on dota years ago. Much prefer LOL now.


----------

